
Spherical Geometry Applet : Parallel Transport - kqr2
http://torus.math.uiuc.edu/jms/java/dragsphere/
======
kqr2
A pretty cool applet which demonstrates parallel transport:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parallel_transport>

On a curved surface, the angle which the arrows twists around a closed loop is
proportional to the area inside the loop.

